# 1/3 in Novic Obedeance



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Big pat on the back to you and Abby. I'm not familiar with the lingo but I do know it takes a lot of hard work. Great job guys.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Good job Heidi! 

Could you please share the score you got? And do you have any pictures? I'm a picture person, and I love looking at them of Golden Retriever's accomplishments!

Good luck showing tomorrow!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

She did not score as well as I would have liked but she seems to have picked up a cass of the itches at the show and desided to stop and scratch 2 times. She ended up with a 176.5 if I remember correctly.

There was not photographer on site and I did not bring my camera b/c I was showing and I would have a hard time doing both. My mom did go but my Camera is a SLR and she has no idea how to use it.

I am hopping for a better run today. I think I am going to stop at Pets Supply Plus and see if I get get something for her itchiss the vet is closed and that is where I normally get it. Really suchs as she was not itching before fridays show. Oh well.

Heidi


----------

